# NZXT Kraken73 RGB Lüfter leuchten nicht/werden von CAM nicht erkannt



## xTheVolkmer (23. Juni 2022)

Moin, 
Ich habe mir eine NZXT Kraken73 RGB gekauft und heute in mein neues Gehäuse verbaut. Zusätzlich habe ich mir noch drei von den Lüftern die bei der WaKü dabei sind plus den FanHub gekauft. Die separaten Lüfter laufen so wie sie sollen und werden CAM auch erkannt. Die Lüfter vom Radiator werden in CAM nicht erkannt sodass ich die Farbe und co nicht ändern kann. Die Radiatorlüfter sind über die Pumpe angeschlossen. Wie kann ich das Problem beheben ? Im Internet hab ich nicht wirklich hilfreiche Videos oder Beiträge gefunden.
Vielen Dank im vorraus


----------



## compisucher (24. Juni 2022)

Sowohl internes USB als auch SATA Strom angeschlossen?
Du brauchst beides.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

